# Auto Tone Removed Import Dialogue under Apply During Import?



## reidthaler (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes, I do use Auto Tone on import (although for some stupid reason, they hammered the contrast, so I have to reset it) but it looks like they took it out where is used to be (General-Auto).

Is this true or am I missing something?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 2, 2018)

Auto Tone was replaced by Auto Settings in LR Classic. It's still available, but because of the way that presets were reorganised in 7.3 the "older" presets are now in a "Classic" section which may be hidden by default. In the Develop panel click on the "+" icon on the Presets panel header and select "Manage Presets". This presents a dialog box where all the individual groups of presets can be hidden/unhidden, make sure that "Classic - General" is checked. Now the presets in that group will be available during import, which includes "Auto Settings".


----------



## Zenon (Oct 3, 2018)

Just be careful. I used to apply it at import but they made other changes I think at the 7.3 update.  Now it overrides any of your Default Develop Settings. After the update adding Auto at import my colour profile, clarity & dehaze tweaks,  NR and lens corrections settings did not apply. For the work around I ran it for all files after import in the Library page. Now I'm using a plugin that allows me to run it on all the files in the Develop page. It also allows you to tweak the Auto settings to your taste.


----------



## reidthaler (Oct 3, 2018)

What plug in is that?  I hate how auto reduces  contrast


----------



## reidthaler (Oct 3, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Auto Tone was replaced by Auto Settings in LR Classic. It's still available, but because of the way that presets were reorganised in 7.3 the "older" presets are now in a "Classic" section which may be hidden by default. In the Develop panel click on the "+" icon on the Presets panel header and select "Manage Presets". This presents a dialog box where all the individual groups of presets can be hidden/unhidden, make sure that "Classic - General" is checked. Now the presets in that group will be available during import, which includes "Auto Settings".




Thanks!


----------



## Zenon (Oct 3, 2018)

Many people don't like what contrast does. The last one on the list - Personalized Auto Tone.  At first I set it up so it only applies 50% of the contrast Sensei thinks contrast should be but later changed it to 25%. Now while in Develop you can do one file or all the files by selecting All. It applies individually, not by syncing.    

Jeffrey's "Bag-o-Goodies" Lightroom Plugin

You might be interested one as well. I like to have a starting for noise based on ISO as well. Previously I did that at import but to cover the ISO's I shot at 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600 and so on. That created about 10 master files per camera. I made any changes to the Default Develop Settings using those master files only. To add the intermediate  ISO values would have made it unmanageable. 10 files were no fun. 

Jeffrey's "Bulk Develop Settings" Lightroom Plugin 

With Bulk developer you add ISO and NR ranges and it applies NR by an algorithmic formula. I now can use all the ISO values and can shoot Auto ISO. Now I only need one master file that auto applies the  Colour Profile and Lens Corrections at import.  For example one cameras ISO range is 100 - 32,000 and Luminance  NR is 0 to 60. Still fine tuning for high ISO.  I left colour at 25 for all, and masking is 0 to 60 as well. I don't use Contrast or Clarity settings.         

I created keyboard shortcuts for both. If you like them just give a small donation. The develop updates them regularly. Huge changes to my workflow.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 9, 2018)

An update. I noticed that Auto Tone underexposed my Canon profiles quite a bit. Seems to over protect highlights. I noticed that it worked much better using Adobe Colour. The other day on another forum Jeff Schewe confirmed he was involved in Sensei's development and it was based on Adobe Profiles.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 9, 2018)

I forgot. It lowers Contrast quite a bit. Mr. Schewe says it's a bug. Hopefully they correct it in an update soon. I disabled it from doing anything in the Personalized Auto Tone plug-in.


----------

